# Halo Procedure esophagoscopy with radioablation of barrett's



## blathrop19@gmail.com (Dec 1, 2010)

What is the code for this? I used 43228.


----------



## Torilinne (Dec 2, 2010)

*Halo Radiofrequency ablation*

The Halo catheter is attached to the scope and uses radiofrequency laser to ablate lesions and/or diseased tissue.  Your choice of 43228 looks just fine to me!

V. Davis, CPC, CGIC


----------



## j.berkshire (Dec 2, 2010)

I submitted an inquiry to the Halo manufacturer asking which codes they recommend for this service, and their response was that the ASGE recommends either 43228 or 43258.


----------

